# Urgent advice for Temporary residence visa



## Nat.h (Feb 20, 2014)

I have been to the visa office in London this morning. They have told me not to book my flight till they have approved my visa, this worries me slightly since we are due to be leaving the uk 7th September.

They did tell me the stuff I have so far as fine, I just have to prove funds and cohabitation with my South African partner.

Do I book my flights tomorrow as I planned or wait till they approve the visa?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It is safer to wait, of course, but there should be enough time if you've applied already.

It sounds though like you haven't applied yet, in which case you'd better hurry!


----------



## Nat.h (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you for your quick response. I plan to take the application first thing Monday morning


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

The UK office will tell you when you can visit again to hear the outcome of your application. In my wife;s case it was within 2 weeks. The can of course turn it down, but provide as much info as you can, especially proof of income. Ensure you have valid radiological report and medical report and police clearance FOR ALL COUNTRIES you have lived in in the last 10 years.


----------

